

Historically pro-copyright Heritage Foundation opposes SOPA - secretwhistle
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-57346829-281/pro-copyright-group-takes-sopa-to-task/

======
ggchappell
There is some interesting information here, but I am concerned about the
terminology. For example: "Unlike some Washington advocacy groups that are
predictably anti-copyright, ...." -- who would that be? After all, even, say,
Richard Stallman could reasonably be described as "pro-copyright". I'm not
sure how much trust I want to place in an article when the author gives
evidence of not quite understanding its primary topic.

~~~
secretwhistle
I would think that the statements regarding its support of the RIAA suing
filesharers and Heritage fellow Edwin Meese comparing using Kazaa to
"shoplifting DVDs" would indicate that Heritage members have traditionally
taken views that side with the RIAA and MPAA.

~~~
ggchappell
Well, yes, but the RIAA and MPAA aren't "pro-copyright". Nor are those who
oppose them "anti-copyright".

